# Gm accessories spoiler



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

I installed an AM factory style lip. Very easy to do and comes painted. Yes you do have to drill into the deck lid but the kit come with a drill template to make it easy. I would not trust double sided tape to hold it on for any long period of time unless you just plan on keeping you car in a garage. The factory Lip has everything you need and is mounted better than an AM but cost wise its way too expensive for what you get plus you still have to get it painted. Amazon $150 painted and delivered.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

You should also put a line of some silicon sealant around the edges when you stick it on, to keep the water and other nasties out.

That's what they (are supposed to) do at the factory or the dealer.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok guys, I plan on doin this at the dealership also, and wanted to make sure it's safe. I mean, if done right, the holes they drill won't end up dropping rust on me in a few months, will it? They told me 8-9 holes go into that bad bos is that correct? Check this diagram!
PL SPOILER/REAR COMPARTMENT LID (T43);. Fits: 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT 4 DOOR NOTCHBACK | Nalley Buick GMC Brunswick


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

The factory lig gets mounted with a lot more bolts. The AM one is mounted with 3 bolts, one center and one at each end. Thes rest of the lip has double side tape and stick on gaskets. I dont trust the dealer on doing a job like i would do it. I drilled the holes and then painted the drilled edges. I just dont feel the dealer will take the time to do a few extra steps. They are drill, seal, next job. 
My lip has been on for 7 months and it has not moved and looks great still.


----------



## Stss95 (Dec 9, 2012)

Is the am spoiler the exact same design?


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

As far as i can see its the same. I parked next to a Cruze RS and you couldnt tell my lip was AM. Its dirty but you get the picture.


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

That AM spoiler looks a little bigger, I'll try to get some pics of my RS spoiler from the same angles


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah its a little thicker but overall it is pretty close to the LTZ RS Spolier.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

silverWS.6 said:


> That AM spoiler looks a little bigger, I'll try to get some pics of my RS spoiler from the same angles


Its the same overall design as the RS, but is about twice the size. Does the Eco & RS package cars both use the same rear spoiler?


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

Here is a pic I pulled from google of a rs cruze.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

